# Quilters



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

For you quilters that work so hard for our loved Neezers.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well that brought tears to my eyes. Talk about victory of the spirit. How many times do we feel sorry for ourselves for the things we don't have, instead of being grateful for the gifts we do have. These lessons come in so many ways. Thanks, teach.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is just beyond amazing to me, the thing I love about sewing is that with many 'artistic' hobbies are left brained, but sewing is both right and left brained, so you get to create and puzzle solve at the same time, it does require looking 3, 4, 5 steps ahead of where you are at.

sooo touching, I'll have to go check out her quilts, maybe order one!

Kara


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Wow...that is truly amazing...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I had seen this before. I thought it was truly an inspiration!:thumb:


----------

